# Headgear for Martial Artists



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 9, 2012)

Just FYI...


http://thejns.org/doi/full/10.3171/2011.12.JNS111478



> Boxing and mixed martial arts: preliminary traumatic neuromechanical injury risk analyses from laboratory impact dosage data
> Laboratory investigation
> 
> Adam J. Bartsch, Ph.D.1,2,
> ...





> Abstract
> Object
> 
> In spite of ample literature pointing to rotational and combined impact dosage being key contributors to head and neck injury, boxing and mixed martial arts (MMA) padding is still designed to primarily reduce cranium linear acceleration. The objects of this study were to quantify preliminary linear and rotational head impact dosage for selected boxing and MMA padding in response to hook punches; compute theoretical skull, brain, and neck injury risk metrics; and statistically compare the protective effect of various glove and head padding conditions.
> ...



Bottom line: headgear is good if you get hit in the head.  Maybe this seems like a no-brainer (joke) but I know some prefer not to use it.  One might look at the facts and reevaluate.


----------

